# Cruze Diesel Cabin Heat Electric Assist?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It has both a conventional heater core, and then an electric forced-air heater (like a space heater in your home).

Similar system to what the VW TDI's use...diesels take a very long time to warm up to op. temp in cold weather.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

According to the owners manual, electric heat is engaged when the hottest setting is selected on the hvac. 

I suspect it's the same element as used on its Volt platform mate.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Although this (item #28) is an illustration of the electric heater (core) assembly for a 2011 Volt, it should give you an idea of what MIGHT be used on the Cruze Diesel (info only):

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1008041R08-006.JPG

Notice how heater hoses #1 and #20 from the electric heater assembly connect to fittings at the firewall and then pass (assumption) on into the in-cabin heater core.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if this can be retrofit to gas powered Cruzen. For those in really cold climates this would probably be worth the cost.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I wonder if this can be retrofit to gas powered Cruzen. For those in really cold climates this would probably be worth the cost.


If not I bet we will see this in all cruze when it gets redesigned.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

obermd said:


> I wonder if this can be *retrofit* to gas powered Cruzen. For those in really cold climates this would probably be worth the cost.


If GM follows its typical "parts-is-parts" design philosophy, the Volt part will be re-purposed into the Cruze Diesel, so it SHOULD be possible...BUT, *I* would let somebody ELSE try it _first_ (wink,wink)!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> If not I bet we will see this in all cruze when it gets redesigned.


If it were a Buick or a Caddy...maybe. But it would just be something the marketing engineers wouldn't justify the production cost increase for. Like a washer or coolant level fluid sensor. Or a trunk pull latch. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> If it were a Buick or a Caddy...maybe. But it would just be something the marketing engineers wouldn't justify the production cost increase for. Like a washer or coolant level fluid sensor. Or a trunk pull latch.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


With the amount of complaints they have got for no heat/slow warming there is no way they would not add this. Its not like they won't tack on another thousand to the base price by then anyway.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> With the amount of complaints they have got for no heat/slow warming there is no way they would not add this. Its not like they won't tack on another thousand to the base price by then anyway.


I dunno...Honda gets complaints about this all the time. Their 4-cylinder engines are all notoriously slow to warm up and have been for 20 years. Only the Acuras, for some reason, get the direct-from-cylinder-head coolant pump for the heater though.

I wouldn't cross my fingers. The Cruze's heat isn't horrible if you just let it warm up before you blast the heater. Diesels, on the other hand, can take 10-15 minutes before that gauge even moves.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> If it were a Buick or a Caddy...maybe. But it would just be something the marketing engineers wouldn't justify the production cost increase for. Like a washer or coolant level fluid sensor. Or a trunk pull latch.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Don't forget the glove box light they removed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rescueswimmer said:


> Don't forget the glove box light they *removed*.


Hey, be nice! That's how GM made a _*profit *_this year (wink,wink)!


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

The irony is that the more efficient your engine is, the less waste heat it will produce. So, as ICE's in general get more efficient, we'll probably see more electric heating assist employed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> The irony is that the more efficient your engine is, the less waste heat it will produce. So, as ICE's in general get more efficient, we'll probably see more electric heating assist employed.


ICE engines are more efficient when running hot. This means more hot coolant to run through the cabin heater.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> ICE engines are more efficient when running hot. This means more hot coolant to run through the cabin heater.


Yup, but as we all know, water takes a LOT of heat to warm up. So does the cast iron in the block of the Cruze.

As we see engines use less and less fuel, there's less heat produced to warm up that water.

Also gone are the days of a car not going into "closed loop" mode until it reaches operating temp. A modern car performs all its checks and hits closed loop very, very quickly after starting the engine.


----------



## ElectroJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Tomko said:


> According to the owners manual, electric heat is engaged when the hottest setting is selected on the hvac.
> 
> I suspect it's the same element as used on its Volt platform mate.


Where is this located in the manual?


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Tomko said:


> According to the owners manual, electric heat is engaged when the hottest setting is selected on the hvac.
> 
> I suspect it's the same element as used on its Volt platform mate.


Where did you find this in the manual? I looked in the Index but didn't find it.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Is there a difference between the amperage of the alternator between diesel and the gas engines? I wonder how much draw goes to the supplemental heater. Might not be the simple swap-in people are seeking.

It's been pointed out before that the Duramax trucks have a supplemental fuel-burning heater, which I suspect is faster and produces more heat than an electric one does.

I strongly suspect we'll see a heated steering wheel added to the 2016 Cruze anyway though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Is there a difference between the amperage of the alternator between diesel and the gas engines? I wonder how much draw goes to the supplemental heater. Might not be the simple swap-in people are seeking.


130 vs 140. 10 amps at 12V won't make a difference...certainly not enough to run that heater (that's in the neighborhood of a 120-140W difference)

I suspect the CTD's is bigger just in case to help recharge its huge battery after a long crank or running glowplugs in the winter.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 130 vs 140. 10 amps at 12V won't make a difference...certainly not enough to run that heater (that's in the neighborhood of a 120-140W difference)


Wattage = Volts x Amps

12V x 10A = 120W


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> Wattage = Volts x Amps
> 
> 12V x 10A = 120W


Yup. An alternator typically runs around 14V full tilt. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't really know how much of the electrical system's capacity is devoted to providing spark to a gas motor, but I've often wondered how much electrical capacity we gain on our Diesels by eliminating that need.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Love the electric heat but I've noticed a decrease in fuel economy when I use it a lot. The newer BMW Z4s also have it for top down cool weather driving. It must be an expensive feature or more cars would have it.


----------

